# Congrats Ohio!!!



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

You are the newest member of the Stand your Ground states.

https://www.buckeyefirearms.org/governor-dewine-signs-duty-retreat-bill


----------



## Triumph (Aug 18, 2020)

That's great. There was chatter that he wouldn't sign it. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

Triumph said:


> That's great. There was chatter that he wouldn't sign it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


Honestly, I'm surprised that he did. Not a very right leaning Republican, that is for sure.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Triumph said:


> That's great. There was chatter that he wouldn't sign it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


The word I got is that it was practically bushel baskets of mail and emails . . . phone lines kept busy . . . OGO did a great job (among others) of getting the fire lit under his seat and keeping it going.

I think he wants to try for another 4 years . . . knowing that not one democrat would vote for him on a bet . . . he had to kowtow to the GOP or go home.

It only made a bigger difference to those of us who spend a lot of time out and about . . . and the difference was not THAT big . . . but hopefully, big enough to save some poor guy/gal a ton of trouble if they have to use their CCW.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

It is nice for the good guys to win one once in a while!


----------

